# My home cooking recipes with pictures



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I bought a homecooking book last week and was inspired to cook for my yorkie and maltese. I would love to share you what I cooked for them. I bet those who cook for their furbabies know how exciting it is to make something new everytime for your furbabies.

Here I post some pictures of crispy meatball that I made for my yorkie and maltese. 

1 lbs beef mince
1 zucchini,
1 carrot,
7 ounces rice flour,
2 eggs,
a table spoon of olive oil,
1 or 2 tablespoon of milk

Cut the zucchini and carrot in small pieces of blend them in the mixer. Then mix the zucchini, carrot and beef mince. Add the rice flour, the eggs, the olive oil and the milk together and mix them all together till you have dough. Preheat the oven at 347°F and then make small meatballs. Place them in a bakery paper and then put them in the oven for about 20 to 25 minutes.

Serve them warm or cold. My yorkie and maltese love it


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yummy, the doggy meatballs look delicious!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yummy! Thanks for sharing. I am going to try these. What is the name of the book? I think I would like to purchase it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that looks great and easy too !!!


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I added also cauliflower.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

bellapuppy said:


> Yummy! Thanks for sharing. I am going to try these. What is the name of the book? I think I would like to purchase it.


The name is Cooking for your dog by *Pils* *Ingeborg. *I have French version coz that what I bought last week which is Le chien gourmet . I didn't follow the recipes exactly but added meat and removed all those cereal stuffs.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Those meatballs look so good......what a great recipie !


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

*2nd recipe Crêpe stuffed*

Crêpe stuffed with liver, heart, steak, white cheese and banana puree
For side dish
15 ounces beef liver
15 ounces steak
7 ounces chicken heart,
2 table spoon of white cheese
1 banana puree
1 carrot
1 boiled egg
Egg shell powder (heat them in the oven and then grind them with a multi-grater 
For Crêpe
2 eggs
7 ounces Rice flour
25 cl Milk
Olive oil

Mix the eggs, rice flour and milk till you have pancake batter and let it stays for about 20 minutes. Heat the oil in your pan and then make your delicious crêpe.  You can make more or less 6 to 8 crêpes.
For the side dish, I prefer to steam the meats instead of to cook them. I then put the meats in the mixer and the steamed carrot too. I pour the meat broth on the dish garnish and then heat them in the oven, 212°F, for about 20 minutes.
Place the side dish on the crêpes and you can roll the crêpes if you want and the cut them into smaller slices and then serve them. Your babies gonna love you more. :biggrin:


----------



## Malta68 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Blue Buffalo Recall*

I am not sure if any uses Blue Buffalo dog food. I just found out there was a recall on some only. It is kind of scarey. I have one 3 year old Maltese and just got a new little girl who is 11 weeks. I am so confused about switching to home cooked meals for my babies. Anyone have input?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

these look great!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting the recipes! We're new to home cooking and it helps to see what everyone else does!


----------

